# Jet parallel clamps ?



## John McM (27 Nov 2007)

Anyone know a source of Jet parallel clamps in the UK?
Cheers


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (27 Nov 2007)

Hi John, at present we have no plans to bring these in via Jet Tools and Machinery. We have been asked before though about these (Hi Noel  ) - I will re-visit them again and see, as I know they have had a good write up vs the competition - cost at the moment is the issue.

How much would you be prepared to pay for them over here out of interest? Bear in mind you can't just expect to pay half the dollar price in sterling - or maybe you can - your call, it's up to us if we can sell at a price that is competitive. 

To the best of my knowledge, there is no-one over here who can supply them. I will get back on the case and let you know what the price will need to be if that's any help.

Best regards,
Nick
Jet Tools and Machinery Ltd.


----------



## John McM (27 Nov 2007)

Nick, interesting. Thanks for the reply. I would have thought that where a product is (reportedly) better than the competition and no-one else sells it there would be a genuine business opportunity. However I'm not going to bleed to make it successful. I'd pay about £40 for a 3' clamp.


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2007)

Personally, I'd be very interested to hear what this would cost over here.

I'm not naive enough to expect "half the dollar price in sterling", but have a look at this deal from the same source.
2 x 24" and 2x 40" Bessey K bodies for $137 - the same 4 clamps from Axminster cost a whopping £142.93. Never mind shipping costs taxes etc., nobody is going to convince me that with 2 dollars to the pound somebody over here isn't making a killing. If you can get the Jet ones on sale over here without them appearing as overpriced as the Besseys I reckon you'd be on to a winner, at least until Bessey retailers over here mysteriously discover a way to sell them for a respectable price after all :wink:


----------



## Lark (27 Nov 2007)

i did email jet my self a few months ago asking about the clamps and they said they had no plans to bring them here yet.... i said why they are good no reply lol....


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2007)

> John,
> 
> I'd pay about £40 for a 3' clamp.



If your going to pay that you might as well go for a Bessey K-Body

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... e=1&jump=0

or even better

http://www.besseytools.co.uk/product_in ... cts_id=172

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (27 Nov 2007)

Lark":1i9gnh4f said:


> i did email jet my self a few months ago asking about the clamps and they said they had no plans to bring them here yet.... i said why they are good no reply lol....



Lark - it was probably the 'lol' at the end of the post that stopped us replying - anyone laughing about clamps needs help mate :wink: 

with a fairly high profile website, we get a few mentalists mailing us, and we really don't want to encourage anyone. :lol: 

ok - seriously - apologies we didnt get back to you - we have read the reviews too - and know they are good - as said earlier, it all depends upon cost. No point shipping in 40ft containers of metal that will sit around for 3 years.

John, thanks for feedback too.

Will get a realistic user price by end of week and post it back here to see what you all reckon.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2007)

Thank Nick, if the price is right I will certainly give you my order.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## tnimble (27 Nov 2007)

I also contacted oth Jet UK and NL about the clamps.

Indeed the K-body clamps are pretty expensive. The Jet clamp is an improved K-body but it would be nice if they would have a competitive price to the bessey.

These parallel / cabinet / Korpus (hence the K in K-body) / cassone clamps are very handy to have around!


----------



## Lark (27 Nov 2007)

ok.  well if the price can be same or under the bessey then im sure there will be some interest in buying some


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2007)

tnimble":13rjrkwf said:


> The Jet clamp is an improved K-body



Really? Improved? :shock: :shock: :shock: I'd assumed they were similar to the Axminster/Rutland clones but with Jet's QC advantage.

This I've got to see.


----------



## gasman (27 Nov 2007)

The Jet clamps get a review in the WoodWhisperer podcast - Marc raves about them and says they are an improvement on the Bessey
I'd certainly put an order in


----------



## beech1948 (27 Nov 2007)

A quick survey on the net shows the following. This is not an exhaustive search.

Jet Clamps at internationaltool.com
2x24 + 2x 40 = $146

K Body at Woodcraft
2x24 + 2x40 = $170

Woodcraft own brand parallel clamps
2x24 +2x40 = $132

So it looks as though Jets are positioned at about a 15% discount to Kbodys.

I would expect that this would also be true of the UK AS A MINIMUM.
I think also that Kbody clamps are about 20% overpriced in the UK and this is based on 25 yrs experience of importing stuff from the US + China+Korea etc etc. The current price of Kbody clamps in the UK is a scandal.

regards
alan


----------



## George_N (27 Nov 2007)

I got a set of the defective Rutlands parallel jaw clamps and, apart from the obvious defect that the clamp head would not grip the bar, the quality was nothing like that of K bodies. The milled edges of the bar were poorly cut or missing in places and only on two edges rather than six on the K bodies. The clamp head was also difficult to move up and down the bar whereas the head of the K body slides freely. The swiveling handle was the only feature I liked although it was plastic and didn't feel as comfortable in use as the Bessey. They may charge a premium price but compared to the other parallel jaw clamp offerings available they are the clear market leader.


----------



## PaulO (28 Nov 2007)

MarkW":2y2k9dmn said:


> 2 x 24" and 2x 40" Bessey K bodies for $137 - the same 4 clamps from Axminster cost a whopping £142.93. Never mind shipping costs taxes etc., nobody is going to convince me that with 2 dollars to the pound somebody over here isn't making a killing.



The story is even worse than that as they are made in Germany, so shipping should be more to the US, and made in the EU, so no import duties.

I think the reality is that the US retailers have shaved their margins, or Bessey US are.


----------



## lurker (28 Nov 2007)

OK, so how much can you buy them for in Germany?

A Euro /£ /$ comparision might be interesting.


----------



## tnimble (28 Nov 2007)

lurker":1for1z71 said:


> OK, so how much can you buy them for in Germany?
> 
> A Euro /£ /$ comparision might be interesting.



From a store in Germany:

Bessey K60 (24") € 52,90
Bessey K100 (40") € 66,50

Which comes to a total of € 238.8 for a pair of both. Around $ 170


----------



## George_N (28 Nov 2007)

tnimble":1qnaorfp said:


> lurker":1qnaorfp said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so how much can you buy them for in Germany?
> ...



Bessey K60 (24") € 52,90 = £37.99 (D&M Tools charge £26.50)
Bessey K100 (40") € 66,50 = £47.76 (D&M Tools charge £31.950)

Hardly rip-off Britain, you'd think.

Then I had a quick look at Amazon.com (US)
Bessey K3.524 (24") $35.29 = £17.07
Bessey K3.540 (40") € $35.31 = £17.08

The code numbers are different (to reflect imperial measurements?) but these are K-bodies and are listed as "in stock". That equates to the Americans getting a K100 for 35% of the price paid by some one in Germany where the product is made...economics is a bewildering business.


----------



## tnimble (28 Nov 2007)

With a lot of searching I could find the cheapest offering of a K60 in Germany for € 44,99 and in the Netherlands € 51,00.

In the Neterlands I could only find 2 stores who sell K-body. All other stores who sell bessey only sell the kliclamps and bessey F style clamps. Most stores do not even sell bessey but only unbranded F style and one hand grip style clmaps.


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (2 Dec 2007)

I have looked into it, but sorry Jet clamps won't be available over here from ourselves.

Reasons are due to the fact they are not available from Jet Europe, they are a Jet US product, and we could only buy in from the US (and have to ship from the US) in quantities that made no commercial sense.

If anything changes I'll let you know, but I doubt it will for the foreseable future.

I did try.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## John McM (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks very much for your effort Nick


----------



## jonny boy (4 Dec 2007)

Hi,
How comes nobody ever mentions the Gross Stabil parallel clamps. I have quite a few and while they compare to the k-bodies in price, I believe that they are far superior to them. The cast iron mechanism means you can clamp up with the pressure of true sash clamps when nessesary.
cheers,
jon.


----------



## AndyBoyd (4 Dec 2007)

tnimble":3b3emvhf said:


> With a lot of searching I could find the cheapest offering of a K60 in Germany for € 44,99 and in the Netherlands € 51,00.
> 
> In the Neterlands I could only find 2 stores who sell K-body. All other stores who sell bessey only sell the kliclamps and bessey F style clamps. Most stores do not even sell bessey but only unbranded F style and one hand grip style clmaps.



Which stores here in NL??


----------



## tnimble (5 Dec 2007)

AndyBoyd":zc9p5f8o said:


> tnimble":zc9p5f8o said:
> 
> 
> > With a lot of searching I could find the cheapest offering of a K60 in Germany for € 44,99 and in the Netherlands € 51,00.
> ...



Medomat BV and Van der Winkel IJzerwaren.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Dec 2007)

Hi Andy



AndyBoyd":1r69todt said:


> Which stores here in NL??



I see your still in NL. Is your house move still on?

Cheers,
Neil


----------

